# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo o cambio 11 dvds

## magokreuss

*DVDS como nuevos*
James Went - Meditation (Doble) x 15€
Oz Pearlman - Coin Under Watch x 12€
Michael Scanzello - Ring & Band x 12€
Francis Cameron - Out of Sleight x12€
Steve Hobson - The Works x 12€
Meir Yedid - Live in London x 12€
Christian Engblom - Anti-faro x 12€
*Todos los anteriores por 70€ en lugar de 87€*

*DVDS Nuevos (sin desprecintar)*
Randy Wakeman - Lake Tahoe (Doble) x 15€
Byrd & Coats - Magic with Makers (Doble) x 15€
Bob Sheets - Skullkracker x 15€
Criss Priest - Master Coin Routine x 15€
Steve Reynolds - Seek x 15€
*Todos los sin desprecintar por 60€ en lugar de 75€*


*Todos todos por 110€ 

*También interesado en intercambios


Entro poco al foro, os dejo mi teléfono para contacto WhatsApp 

637447359

----------

